# Additives in liquid soap



## Kofftea (Oct 6, 2020)

Is it possible to make liquid soap with purées, or other powdered herd/additives? I don’t care about the clarity of the soap. I’m just curious if it’s possible.

Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2020)

I would not. First off, the solids are going to float or settle out -- even mica powder won't stay mixed in the soap. In addition, if you load the soap up with stuff that microbes like to eat, the diluted soap will be at high risk of spoilage.


----------



## Kofftea (Oct 6, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I would not. First off, the solids are going to float or settle out -- even mica powder won't stay mixed in the soap. In addition, if you load the soap up with stuff that microbes like to eat, the diluted soap will be at high risk of spoilage.



Thank you for your response! 
How would you go about making a turmeric or clay body wash? Or are those just impossible to make?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 6, 2020)

You could infuse tumeric in the oil/fat, strain and make soap. As for clay, it's not likely to stay in suspension. You could make some liquid soap then add enough to the clay to wet it to the desired consistency and use it that way. That's all I can think of. 



Kofftea said:


> Is it possible to make liquid soap with purées, or other powdered herd/additives?


Similarly, you could make liquid soap with oil infused with any of the above, strain before adding the KOH solution. You want the botanicals saponified; not added in the dilution phase or, as DeeAnna mentioned, you risk the presence of nasties.


----------



## Kofftea (Oct 6, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You could infuse tumeric in the oil/fat, strain and make soap. As for clay, it's not likely to stay in suspension. You could make some liquid soap then add enough to the clay to wet it to the desired consistency and use it that way. That's all I can think of.
> 
> 
> Similarly, you could make liquid soap with oil infused with any of the above, strain before adding the KOH solution. You want the botanicals saponified; not added in the dilution phase or, as DeeAnna mentioned, you risk the presence of nasties.


 
Thank you! Y’all have been such a big help. I was going to do some experiments until I found this forum.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 7, 2020)

The only way to make a liquidy product with solids that stay in suspension is to make the liquid really thick. I suppose you could use a cellulose based thickener like HPMC or HEC (not sure what the full names are) or look into making a gel-type (jelly) soap. I don't do either so I can't give advice about either approach.

Honestly, though .... I can see the point of a masque or scrub that contains clay or powdered herbs/spices, but I can't wrap my mind around a body wash type cleanser that contains solids. It's not going to be on the skin long enough to accomplish anything. And the bather will have to deal with the solids floating around in the tub or accumulating on the floor of the shower. Ew. 

I agree with Zany -- I'd make the soap with infused oils, not the solid materials.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> ... you could use a cellulose based thickener like HPMC or HEC (not sure what the full names are) or look into making a gel-type (jelly) soap.


Instructions for using HPMC or HEC to thicken LS:
*http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/03/thickening-liquid-soap-with.html*

*http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2013/10/thickening-liquid-soap-with.html*


----------



## Kofftea (Oct 7, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> The only way to make a liquidy product with solids that stay in suspension is to make the liquid really thick. I suppose you could use a cellulose based thickener like HPMC or HEC (not sure what the full names are) or look into making a gel-type (jelly) soap. I don't do either so I can't give advice about either approach.
> 
> Honestly, though .... I can see the point of a masque or scrub that contains clay or powdered herbs/spices, but I can't wrap my mind around a body wash type cleanser that contains solids. It's not going to be on the skin long enough to accomplish anything. And the bather will have to deal with the solids floating around in the tub or accumulating on the floor of the shower. Ew.
> 
> I agree with Zany -- I'd make the soap with infused oils, not the solid materials.


Ok, this make sense, I haven’t tired to make liquid soap yet, but i was just really curious as to why no one ever adds anything to it. I’ve seen people add milk when making the soap paste. Is that a good idea or will it go rancid as well? I know liquid milk soap will likely need a preservative.


----------



## Megan (Oct 7, 2020)

I used honey, and my paste moulded...so I'm forever off adding any additives to my LS.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 7, 2020)

The problem is not so much about rancidity -- it's more about preventing cooties from growing. I for one have no desire to see my liquid soap blow bubbles, turn colors, or get moldy, so I pretty much stick to the basics -- alkali, water, and fat.

If a person feels the need to add other stuff to liquid soap, I recommend including it as part of the initial recipe. That limits the amount of additives to a low amount and also ensures the additives are exposed to lye which might head off the worst problems.

People want to dilute the soap paste with milk or aloe or whatever or add food purees, honey, and things like that to the diluted soap. This creates a perfect banquet for fungi and bacteria to munch on. Stick with distilled water only for dilution and don't add other stuff to the diluted soap.


----------

